# Andy's Thread!



## BlackMiniRex (May 21, 2016)

I've decided to do a thread about Andy (this is the right place, right?)
history on Andy:
Andy is a black Mini Rex, was going to be a meat rabbit, but a very nice lady bought (traded him for some chicks) him, she bought some others too, but put an ad out for him, I saw him and I bought him for 10 dollars (basically how it went )

Andy super friendly and licks me 24/7! He has a dog crate I lock him up at night, then he has half a room to run around in the cellar, but sometimes I bring him up to my room.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 21, 2016)

Today I introduced peanut to Andy (peanut is the cat)
This is how it went
Peanut: What the heck is that creature!?!
Rabbit: oh my goodness! A friend
Peanut: I'm outta here!
Rabbit: wait!
Peanut: what?
(Total attitude change)
Rabbit: you're invading my territory!!! Prepare to die!


I actually heard a grunt/hiss not sure who said it though,
But when Andy is in his outside pen,peanut stalks him and tries to get to him (totally different instincts!) That is not the first time they met, just the first time in my room, hopefully I can try again tomorrow? If they keep this up I'll leave their relationship as out is.


----------



## bright_eyes (May 25, 2016)

Andy is a very cute and very lucky boy!


----------



## kingofeli (May 25, 2016)

Congrats on your bun! He is super cute and lucky to have you.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 25, 2016)

Thanks! 

Andy has a certain knack for somehow spilling water from his water dish WITHOUT tipping it over XD 
Ok replace this cat with my rabbit! He does this whenever I put his homemade toilet paper roll ball (if you know what that toy is lol) in his cage for the night so he can have something to play with, next morning its in his water bowl soaked, I now put his other toys in there but he doesn't soak those ones :/


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 8, 2016)

Hahaha.....Andy has now started to dig at the carpet...hwell:
I can't tell if Andy has grown much either?


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 8, 2016)

Andy keeps getting stuff in his eye!!!!
First time I saw it I Freaked out and thought it might be a cataract, but now after further inspection it seems to be just some random eye gunk 


Where are my pellets??


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 9, 2016)

He looks like one happy bunny! &#10084;


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 11, 2016)

today andy went on an adventure,
i brought him upstairs (he lives in the cellar) on a halter and let him run around the house, he didn't go far, he was a little scared of the new surroundings lol


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 15, 2016)

YAY! Andy's first dig in dirt! i know it sounds weird that i would be celebrating this, but i'v always wanted to see him dig in the dirt and make hole/burrow, it was a small hole though, he was on a halter/leash too, he loves to lie in the dirt underneath the lilacs, he's pretty smart on not eating plants that i'm unfamiliar with.
YIKES! when i was walking Andy my cat came over with a poor little chipmunk! i though the chipmunk was dead till Peanut (cat) dropped it, it hurled itself in the air and jumped then took of into a lilac bush, peanut followed. i was able to get peanut and soon bring him inside, (i had tied and to a lilac bush real quick) i believe the chipmunk is ok though, ( i love rodents and lagomorphs lol) this is not the first time peanut has done this, he has brought dead mice,rats,chipmunks,birds to our doorsteps, one time inside! he one time had a wild baby rabbit in his mouth!!!! you can only imagine how mad and freaked out i was at the cat! (baby bunny is ok i believe)
Peanut has different instincts with andy, when peanut is inside, he hates the rabbit and wants nothing to do with it (only watch from a far far far distance) outside he stalks it and would pounce if i wouldn't take him or the bunny away. also, the goats have become quite fond of rabbit pellets lol! i try not to give them a lot though.


see ya'll later!


----------

